
Lark – a modern parsing library for Python - bibyte
https://github.com/lark-parser/lark
======
bshipp
Although I have immense respect for the effort gone into Antlr and the
potential it has, I must admit that on the few times in the past I've
attempted to leverage it I've never felt more stupid than trying to figure out
how to generate a new grammar and convert that into a parser. No criticism of
the program or programmer intended; as I said, it has always impressed me and
I _want_ to know how to use it, I just haven't figured out how, yet.

So thanks for posting this; I'll give Lark a shot and see if it's structured
the way my brain needs it to be to grok it.

